# [interface graphique]procédure d'installation?(resolu)

## giims

bonjour, je souhaite installer l'environement graphique kde mais si mes sources sont bonne la doc française n'est plus bonne? corriger moi si je me trompe la procédure d'installation c'est bien d'installler d'abord xorg ensuite kde et ensuite le pilote propriétaire nvidia?Last edited by giims on Thu Jan 05, 2012 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Définis la variable VIDEO_CARDS dans /etc/make.conf et exécute 'emerge kde' (en supposant que tu souhaites tout le bureau KDE). Les dépendances (ce qui inclus Xorg et le pilote graphique) seront naturellement installées avant le bureau. Bien sûr, tu veux quand même configurer tout ce qui s'installe et la consultation de la documentation est donc utile.

----------

## giims

Merci pour ses explication mais je défini quelle valeur pour VIDEO_CARDS? Jai une nvidia gtx 460?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

nvidia ou nouveau au choix, voir les deux mais c'est plus compliqué à gérer.

nouveau = pilote opensource développé par rétro-ingénierie très bien intégré aux nouvelles technologies du monde linux (kms, gallium...) mais offre des performances 3D limités du fait   d'une gestion plus limité du hardware nVidia...

nvidia = pilote proprio fourni pour Linux (et d'autres Unix) par nVidia, excellentes performances 3D et gestion des capacités du hardware (accélération vidéo, gpgpu...), par contre ça utilise un gros blob proprio autant au niveau du noyau que de X11 (drivers, libgl) donc intégration = 0.Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Wed Dec 28, 2011 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## giims

Merci bien  :Smile:  je vais tester sa;)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'a édité mon post  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> et exécute 'emerge kde' (en supposant que tu souhaites tout le bureau KDE).

 

Il n'y a plus d'ebuild "kde" depuis le spliting des paquets (il y a au moins 3000 ans   :Laughing:  )

Maintenant, c'est :

kde-base/kdebase-startkde pour un kde minimaliste (conseillé pour démarrer afin de garder le contrôle de l'obésité)

kde-base/kde-meta pour la totale y compris l'inutile indispensable.

----------

## d2_racing

kde-base/kdebase-meta  est encore mieux que kde-base/kdebase-startkde

----------

## ghoti

Ça dépend ce qu'on recherche.

Disons que kdebase-meta est moins minimaliste. D'ailleurs, il dépend lui-même de kdebase-startkde !  

Mais ça peut en effet constituer un bon compromis entre l'ascétisme et la débauche  :Wink: 

----------

## giims

j'ai bien rajouter la variable

```
 VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

 et lancer la commande

```
 emerge kde-base/kde-meta
```

et lors ce que je lance startx j'obtient : 

```

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.17465 does not exist

/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: exec: /usr/bin/X: cannot execute: No such file or directory

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Sinon, on se le fait à la main : kwin, plasma-workspace et puis soyons fous, dolphin. P'tet kdm aussi, mais bon.  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Sinon, on se le fait à la main : kwin, plasma-workspace et puis soyons fous, dolphin. P'tet kdm aussi, mais bon. 

 

Ça c'est le meilleur moyen pour avoir des bugs qui sortent d'on ne sait pas trop où. Les modules de kde-base sont extrêmement interdépendants. En oublier un seul peut conduire à des comportements anormaux. Les meta-packages sont là pour ça. D'ailleurs, en installant juste une micro-brique, tu vas vite te faire rembarrer sur le bugzilla de kde le jour où tu voudras rapporter un bug !

----------

## giims

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   Sinon, on se le fait à la main : kwin, plasma-workspace et puis soyons fous, dolphin. P'tet kdm aussi, mais bon.  
> 
> Ça c'est le meilleur moyen pour avoir des bugs qui sortent d'on ne sait pas trop où. Les modules de kde-base sont extrêmement interdépendants. En oublier un seul peut conduire à des comportements anormaux. Les meta-packages sont là pour ça. D'ailleurs, en installant juste une micro-brique, tu vas vite te faire rembarrer sur le bugzilla de kde le jour où tu voudras rapporter un bug !

 

Pour en revenir a mon probleme auriez-vous une solution? car la manipulation que vous m'aver indiqué n'a pas fonctioné.

Peut être qu'une petite procédureserait la bienvenu je demande pas de rtous détailler seulement ce qu'il y a a faire en gros

----------

## Damiatux

Salut,

T'as juste à voir la façon dont il faut installer X.org pour avoir l'interface graphique, c'est de là que tout dépends. Le mieux si tu sais lire l'Anglais est de prendre la version anglophone, elle est plus à jour que la version francophone.

Ou sinon tu vas sur Gentoo-Québec, mais la page sur X.org n'est pas du tout à jour (il disent d'installer hal, qui n'est plus supportée/utilisée).

----------

## giims

Donc mon idée de départ d'installer d'abord xorg puis kde

Et enfin le pilote nvidia? Il faut donc que je suprime kde-meta la commande emerge unmerge kde-meta suffit a tous désinstaler dependance y compri?

----------

## Damiatux

Non ! Ne désinstalle rien. Tu installes Xorg, ensuite le pilote NVidia comme indiqué aussi dans la doc, et après tu recompiles kde-meta.

----------

## giims

oki je test mais je vais etre absent un momen donc c'est pas que j'ai abandoné c'est que j'ai pasle temps mais je compte avoir fini dici le week prochain

EDIT / : j'ai suivie la doc anglaise recompiler le noyau pour le driver nouveau  et langcer un emerge xorg-server et j'obtien le meme message d'erreur..

----------

## _Seth_

bonne année !

Est ce que tu pourrais vérifier que X est bien installé :

```
ls /usr/bin/X
```

Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux reprendre l'installation en suivant le guide indiqué par Damiatux.

----------

## giims

Probleme résolu de la maniere suivante :

Installation systeme de base

Mise a jour de portage

Ajout des variable use, input_device et video_card au make.conf

Mise a jour du systeme

Emerge xorg

Emerge kde-base

Emerge nvidia-drivers

X -configure

Copie du nouveau xorg.conf

----------

